# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Aktuelle Fernsehsendungen über Thailand

## Hua Hin

*"Thailand: Rucksack- oder Luxus-Traum?, Teil 1*
"Voxtours - Das Reisemagazin Samstag, 02.06.2007 
Beginn: 17.30 Uhr Ende: 18.00 Uhr Länge: 30 Min. 

Moderation: Judith Adlhoch

Wie macht man in Thailand am besten Urlaub? Mit dem Rucksack und 350 Euro Reisekasse oder im Luxus-Hotel mit 3.500 Euro, dem zehnfachen Budget? Die Antwort scheint nahe zu liegen, doch meist kommt es anders als man denkt.

Susanne Steeger und ihr Freund Tobias Zinzius machen Urlaub im Land ihrer Träume: Sie reisen eine Woche lang durch Thailand. Tobias plant in Luxus zu schwelgen, während Susanne mit knappem "Backpacker-Budget" und Rucksack loszieht. Gemeinsam fliegen sie bis Bangkok, dann trennen sich ihre Wege. Ein letzter Kuss und beide stürzen sich ins Abenteuer. Und ein Abenteuer ist es, denn die beiden Kölner sind noch nie so weit von zu Hause weg gewesen...

Für Susanne kommt es dann auch gleich knüppeldick: Ihr Urlaub beginnt mit der Suche nach einer günstigen Unterkunft in der belebten Khao San Road: "Kakerlaken, schmutzige Wäsche - da such ich mir lieber noch was anderes", sind die ersten Erfahrungen, die sie auf Bangkoks legendärer Backpacker-Meile sammelt.

Tobias dagegen lässt sich in die allererste Adresse der Stadt chauffieren, in das Hotel Oriental. Geblendet von goldenen Armaturen und marmornen Waschbecken fällt ihm auf: "Ich war noch nie irgendwo, wo mir das Bett gemacht wurde."

So beginnt das Abenteuer Thailand: Ein Urlaubs-Experiment in einer völlig fremden Welt, mehr als 10.000 Kilometer von zu Hause entfernt, in einer Megametropole, in der sogar so manch erfahrener Weltenbummler seine Schwierigkeiten hätte. Ein Leben zwischen Paradies und Chaos - dafür steht Bangkok: Über acht Millionen Einwohner, zwei Millionen Fahrzeuge, unzählige Sehenswürdigkeiten. Tobias entdeckt den sagenumwobenen Königspalast und die Vorzüge der Thai-Massage, während Susannes Bootstour auf den Klongs der Hauptstadt im Souvenir-Kaufrausch endet. Der erste Schock für ihre schmale Reisekasse!

Doch Bangkok ist nur der Ausgangspunkt für den Traumurlaub. Tobias fliegt auf die legendäre Urlaubsinsel Phuket, um sich seinen lang ersehnten Traum vom Tauchen zu erfüllen. Seine Freundin Susanne taucht stattdessen in die mythische Geschichte Asiens ein. Sie besucht die vor 800 Jahren erbaute Königsstadt Sukothai und lässt sich bezaubern von der Ruhe und Schönheit der Gegend. Tobias sucht in seinem Urlaub Action und Herausforderung: So zieht er mit dem Moped los, dem typisch thailändischen Verkehrsmittel, verwettet sein Geld beim Thaiboxen und stellt sich kulinarisch umstrittenen Delikatessen. Susanne dagegen sucht das traditionelle Thailand und den Kontakt zu den Einheimischen.

----------

Danke für den Hinweis, werden wir un anschauen.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Bevor ich`s vergesse,

heute 17.30 Uhr 2. Teil :aetsch:

----------

Zu spät, habe den 2 Teil verpasst, aber meine Frau hatte Geburtstag, das war wichtiger.

Wer hat denn nun mehr von dem Urlaub gehabt? Denke mal sie und nicht der Luxusurlauber, oder?

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Volker,
es kam so rüber, dass er sich ab seinem 4. Tag Luxusurlaub anfing,
zu langweilen. Sie trampte zu den Giraffenfrauen, machte einen 
Kochkurs und machte einen sehr glücklichen Eindruck.
Er unternahm nen Trip zur James-Bond Insel (3 Tage für 500 €)
Kommt immer so schnell abgedreht rüber, aber wundervolle Bilder.
Am Schluss gemeinsames Dinner auf einem schwimmendem Restaurant
in Bangkok mit Feuerwerk. Sehr romantisch. Tolle Bilder, aber alles
ein wenig oberflächlich.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

Reportage, 2007  	Donnerstag, 21.06.2007
Beginn: 20.15 Uhr 	Ende: 21.15 Uhr 	Länge: 60 Min.

*"Ressort im Reisfeld - Familie Füller zieht nach Thailand"*

Jürgen Füller hat zuletzt in Altersteilzeit als Finanz- und Verwaltungsleiter gearbeitet. Dann wurde seine Firma verkauft, und der neue Eigentümer schloss mit ihm einen Aufhebungsvertrag ab. Mit 57 Jahren fühlt Jürgen sich aber zu jung, um einfach "in Rente" zu gehen, deshalb hat die Familie beschlossen, aus Roth bei Nürnberg wegzugehen und in Thailand ein neues Leben anzufangen.

Von einem neuen Leben träumen viele Menschen hin und wieder: einfach alles hinter sich zu lassen und irgendwo anders auf der Welt neu anzufangen. Nach Erhebungen des Statistischen Bundesamts haben allein im Jahr 2004 mehr als 150.000 Deutsche ihrer Heimat den Rücken gekehrt, um ihr Glück im Ausland zu suchen - dies ist die höchste Auswanderungsquote seit Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs. kabel eins hat acht Familien begleitet, die sich auf das Wagnis Neuanfang in der Fremde einlassen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

@HuaHin danke für den Tipp.

Aber Kabel 1 scheint auch wirklich jeden "Auswanderer" zu begleiten. Ich glaube die zeigen diese Auswanderer mindestens zweimal die Woche. Oder kommt mir das nur so vor?

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Hua Hin

Keine Ahnung Daniel, aber kann schon sein, ist ja zur Zeit so`n Trend
bei den Fernsehsendern.
Aber dieses Beispiel soll mehr Hand und Fuss haben.
Die wollen sich eigenes Resort bauen zum Vermieten an Touristen.
Bin mal gespannt.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

Achtung

Heute ZDF 0.35-2.15
Thaispielfilm 

Strand der Sehnsucht

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Achtung
> 
> Heute ZDF 0.35-2.15
> Thaispielfilm 
> 
> Strand der Sehnsucht


Danke für den Tipp.
Hier noch ein link.

----------


## Hua Hin

19.07.2007    SWF
Beginn: 21.00 Uhr Ende: 21.45 Uhr 

 Die Rückkehr der Sextouristen
"Der Tsunami, die Armut und die Prostitution"

 500.000 deutsche Männer fliegen pro Jahr für billigen Sex um die halbe Welt. Die meisten Sextouristen verschlägt es nach Thailand. Phuket ist eines der Hauptziele ihrer Sehnsüchte. Als im Dezember 2004 der Tsunami das Rotlichtviertel zerstörte, versprach die Inselverwaltung, von nun an auf "sanften Tourismus" zu setzen. Der Filmemacher Wolfgang Luck hat sich mit seinem Kamerateam aufgemacht, um die "Kehrtwende" in Phuket zu beobachten. Was er dort "hautnah" erlebte, war der hemmungslose Wiederaufbau der Sexindustrie. Kaum waren die Leichen vom Strand geräumt, flogen die Sextouristen wieder ein. Menschenhändler haben die im Tsunami ums Leben gekommenen Prostituierten durch illegal ins Land geschleuste Barmädchen aus Vietnam und Kambodscha ersetzt. Die jungen Frauen berichten offen über ihren trostlosen Alltag und ihren Umgang mit meist angetrunkenen deutschen Rentnern, und diese erzählen ohne jegliche Scheu, warum sie nichts dabei finden, Mädchen zu kaufen, die 40 Jahre jünger sind als sie selbst. Der Film zeigt auch, wie im Schlepptau dieses "Tourismus" Kinder in der Prostitution landen. Geschildert wird der Fall eines vorbestraften deutschen Kinderschänders, der in Pattaya verhaftet wird. In Deutschland kommt dieser Mann schließlich mit einer Bewährungsstrafe davon. Wegen Schlampereien im Prozess. Der Film taucht ein in ein trauriges Kapitel über Geschäfte mit billigen Gefühlen und Geschäfte mit verletzten Gefühlen. Und "betrifft" fragt nach der Mitverantwortung der deutschen Reiseindustrie für dieses florierende Business.

----------


## Hua Hin

Fr, 27.07. 12:30 13:15 Phoenix
Strand der Hoffnung     Magazin/Dokumentation
Über 30 Jahre war das Königreich Kambodscha touristische Sperrzone. Die Schreckensherrschaft der Roten Khmer und der Bürgerkrieg waren der Grund. Seit 1997 herrscht Frieden - und die Urlauber kommen wieder. Im letzten Jahr besuchten über eine Million die berühmten Tempelanlagen von Angkor Wat. Doch die kambodschanische Küste liegt noch im Dornröschenschlaf. Die Hafenstadt Sihanoukville am Golf von Siam gilt als einer der Hoffnungsträger des jungen Fremdenverkehrs.

----------


## Hua Hin

Mi, 01.08. 20:15 20:40 arte -
Sommer, Sonne, Strand! Thailand / Hua Hin Magazin/Dokumentation

Hua Hin ist der bekannteste Badeort Thailands. Den größten Anteil der Badegäste machen Urlauber aus Europa und Asien aus. Hua Hin hat mehr zu bieten als Strandmassagen. Hier macht auch die königliche Familie Thailands Sommerurlaub. Und die Thais fühlen sich ihrer Monarchie eng verbunden. Die Königsfamilie hat sogar eine Eisenbahnlinie von der Hauptstadt Bangkok nach Hua Hin bauen lassen, um ihre Residenz leichter erreichen zu können. Seitdem ziehen die Stadt und der Strand das großbürgerliche Publikum aus der Hauptstadt an. Dennoch hat sich das Fischerdorf in seiner Eigenart behauptet.

----------

Also bei der Beschreibung von Hua Hin wurde wohl auch gedopt.

----------


## Hua Hin

Das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht.
Man kanns auch übertreiben, aber vielleicht ist die Doku
etwas realistischer.
Ich werd`s mir auf jeden Fall reinziehen.

----------

> Mi, 01.08. 20:15 20:40 arte -
> Sommer, Sonne, Strand! Thailand / Hua Hin Magazin/Dokumentation
> 
> Hua Hin ist der bekannteste Badeort Thailands. Den größten Anteil der Badegäste machen Urlauber aus Europa und Asien aus. Hua Hin hat mehr zu bieten als Strandmassagen. Hier macht auch die königliche Familie Thailands Sommerurlaub. Und die Thais fühlen sich ihrer Monarchie eng verbunden. Die Königsfamilie hat sogar eine Eisenbahnlinie von der Hauptstadt Bangkok nach Hua Hin bauen lassen, um ihre Residenz leichter erreichen zu können. Seitdem ziehen die Stadt und der Strand das großbürgerliche Publikum aus der Hauptstadt an. Dennoch hat sich das Fischerdorf in seiner Eigenart behauptet.


Welches 'Programm? Sorry habe keine TV-Zeitung!

----------

Sorry, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil, arte, steht ja da

----------


## Hua Hin

It's my Life
*"Unsere Bar in Thailand"*

Der 25-jährige Heinrich aus Wien mit dem Spitznamen Cube hat einen großen Traum: Er möchte in Thailand, genauer gesagt auf der Insel Koh Samui, eine Strandbar eröffnen. Mit seinem Enthusiasmus überzeugt er seine Freunde, die Hamburgerin Helen, eine 26-jährige Artbuyerin und den Kärtner Christoph, einen 22-jährigen Koch. Das Trio geht allerdings etwas naiv an sein Vorhaben heran: Alle drei kündigen ihren Job und fliegen nach Thailand. Erste Station ist Bangkok ...  

It's my Life - Doku-Serie / Infotainment, D 2007 Dienstag, 14.08.2007 
Beginn: 21.15 Uhr Ende: 22.15 Uhr Länge: 60 Min

----------


## Daniel Sun

Sender?

----------


## Hua Hin

Oh sorry,

PRO 7

----------


## schiene

ist absoluter Müll,alles gestellt und sehr Laienhafte Darsteller.Ne richtige Verdummung.Lief erst vor paar Wochen im TV und ich hab mal reingeschaut.meine Frau hats sich zu ende angeschaut und meinte auch....wieviel Zufälle,soetwas gibts nicht.

----------

Habe es mit gestern Abend angeschaut und gebe schiene recht, wirklich Müll und teilwese nicht nachvollziehbar. Die drei haben mal eben, ohne jedes Problem ne Arbeitserlaubnis für Thailand bekommen. Wie geht das, werde bei pro 7 mal nachfragen! Einfach, als farang ne Strandbar mieten, scheinbar auch kein Problem. Aber OK, bei dem riesigen Startkapital von 7.500 Euro lassen sich ja jede Menge Leute bestechen.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich habs mir auch angeschaut (kannte es ja noch nicht), fand es aber recht amüsant. Herlich naiv und doch irgendwie unterhaltsam, man darf es natürlich nicht als Doku oder ähnliches sehen, sondern viel mehr als Komodie.

Freue mich schon auf den 2. Teil.  ::

----------

> Ich habs mir auch angeschaut (kannte es ja noch nicht), fand es aber recht amüsant. Herlich naiv und doch irgendwie unterhaltsam, man darf es natürlich nicht als Doku oder ähnliches sehen, sondern viel mehr als Komodie.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf den 2. Teil.


Wenn du es als Komödie siehst, OK, aber ist wird ja als Doku verkauft! Gibt bestimmt einige die das Ernst nehmen und denken, das mache ich auch, den Job kündigen, Konto plündern und ab in den Flieger ........ und dann.

Halte solche "Verarschungs-Dokus" für unverantwortlichen Journalismus!

Grüße

Volker

PS: Den 2. Teil werde ich mir dennoch anschauen.

----------


## guenny

Ich fand das völlig daneben. Arbeitserlaubnis hab ich zwar nirgends gesehen, aber 1-Jahresvisum ?!?
Und diese Naivität dieser Schluchtenkacker, die zufälle da auf Leute zu treffen, die dem Deppen auch noch helfen ??
Ich halte das für eine totale Verarschung.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Ich halte das für eine totale Verarschung.


Natürlich ist das totale Verarschung, aber nur wer es glaubt läßt sich verarschen....

Gruß Daniel

----------

> Ich halte das für eine totale Verarschung.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Natürlich ist das totale Verarschung, aber nur wer es glaubt läßt sich verarschen....
> 
> Gruß Daniel


Aber diese Blöden gibt es leider! daher sollte alle 2 Min.  eingelendet werden

----------


## guenny

Ich habe dem Sender ne mail geschrieben und auf diese Verantwortungslose Handlungsweise hingewiesen.
Ne Antwort erhoffe ich mir nicht, is aber gut für die Sozialhygiene.   ::

----------

Falls doch ne Antwort kommt, lass es uns wissen!

----------

Visum: Wenn der Sender als potenter Geldgeber auftritt, werden wohl Visa für Schauspieler und Medienschaffende kein Problem gewesen sein.

Gibt nen speziellen Paragraphen für dieses Völkchen.

----------

Die "Schauspieler" (würde sie im negativen Sinne so bezéichnen) sollen aber ganz normale Verrückte gewesen sein! Hatten anbeblich wirklich ne Arbeitserlaubniss!

----------

> Die "Schauspieler" (würde sie im negativen Sinne so bezéichnen) sollen aber ganz normale Verrückte gewesen sein! Hatten anbeblich wirklich ne Arbeitserlaubniss!


Bei dieser Aussage steckt wieder zu viel deutsche Genauigkeit drin.

Wenn da überprüfbar ein Fernsehsender dahinter steht, interessiert es die Thais nicht ob das wirklich Schauspieler oder Laiendarsteller sind. Der Sender muss ja wissen, für was er die Kohle raushaut. Natürlich finden sie es tolle Werbung, wenn Nicolas Cage oder Di Caprio kommen.

So ein Visa schliesst immer eine Art von Arbeitserlaubnis - man könnte auch sahen Drehgenehmigung - mit ein.

Deutschland hat schon viel in Thailand gedreht - unzählige Dokus und Reiseberichte. Nie negativ aufgefallen - vielleicht ist man deshalb auch mal ein wenig grosszügiger gegenüber einer anderen Sendeform.

----------


## schiene

> Ich halte das für eine totale Verarschung.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Natürlich ist das totale Verarschung, aber nur wer es glaubt läßt sich verarschen....
> 
> Gruß Daniel


Verarschung hin und her,@Daniel,du darfst nicht davon ausgehen das alle Zuschauer soviel Hintergrundwissen über Thailand haben wie einige Member des Forums.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Verarschung hin und her,@Daniel,du darfst nicht davon ausgehen das alle Zuschauer soviel Hintergrundwissen über Thailand haben wie einige Member des Forums.


Hintergrundwissen braucht meiner Meinung nach nicht um zu sehen, das es totaler Quatsch ist, wenn man unvorbereitet irgendwohin auswandern will um eine Geschäft zu eröffnen. Wer wirklich so naiv ist, der soll ziehn und auf die Schnauze fallen. 

Gruß Daniel

----------

Was doch diese Sendung viel Resonanz in einem Forum haben kann. Es sorg  eine gewisse Zeit für reichlich Gesprächsstoff.
Jeder der Poster hinterlegt sein Wissen über diese Sendung.
Das ist dem Sender voll gelungen, im Gespräch zusein. Wenn alles normal gelaufen wäre und der wahrheit entsprechend gedreht wäre, hätte es mit Sicherheit nicht so eine grosse Resonanz gegeben.
Die Rechnung ist also für den Sender voll auf gegangen. Sommerloch und Lückenfüller zur richtigen Zeit. Zur Nachahmung und auf die Schnauze fliegen empfohlen. Mit Sicherheit wird es jetzt genug Trollos geben, die sich einen naiven Traum mit ihrem Taschengeld war machen wollen.
Nachahmer und Traumtänzer gibt es immer und überall.

Eine neue Art der Unterhaltung und Verdummung im werbeaktiven Fernsehen lässt grüssen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Also ich hab mir die Sendung gerade vom Video angesehen und fand es
hochamüsant.
Jedoch muss ich doc-bryce in fast jedem Punkt widersprechen.
Der Sender hat doch fast keine Minute ausgelassen um darauf hinzuweisen, wie man es nicht machen sollte. Die ganzen naiven Vorstellungen und internen Nickligkeiten der 3 Abenteurer waren ja schon so peinlich, dass selbst der grösste Nichtthaikenner und Tagträumer davon schon abgeschreckt wurde.
Ganz im Gegenteil, die Sendung wird wohl jeden Trollo davon abhalten, sich mit ihrem Taschengeld ihren naiven Traum erfüllen zu wollen.




> Wenn alles normal gelaufen wäre und der wahrheit entsprechend gedreht wäre, hätte es mit Sicherheit nicht so eine grosse Resonanz gegeben.


Sehe ich eigentlich genau andersrum. Ich bin doch mehr an der Realität und an harten Fakten interessiert, als mir solche Dummbacken reinzuziehen.

Aber mit den Quoten hast Du schon recht.
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall den zweiten Teil reinziehen. :super:

----------


## guenny

Hatte ja eine mail an den Sender geschrieben und diese Falsch- und Fehlinformationen der Sendung herausgehoben.
Die Antwort heute:

vielen Dank für Ihre konstruktive Kritik. 

Damit liefern uns unsere Zuschauer wertvolle Anregungen und auch ein Meinungsbild, was wirklich gewünscht wird. 

Ihre Kritik haben wir in unser regelmäßiges Reporting aufgenommen und wird damit an die entsprechenden Redaktionen und 
an die Geschäftsführung weitergeleitet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihre Zuschauerredaktion

Textbaustein.  :schlecht:

----------

Guenny,
der Azubi mut doch auch beschäftigt sein. Also schreib ihm wieder mal.


Wer weis, vielleicht beantworten solche Mails die Jungs von Kali. So  als Beschäftigungsteraphie....

----------


## guenny

Das wär doch die Idee für Kalis Truppe,
Nebenverdienst durch Heimarbeit, gebührenpflichtiges Callcenter.
Wenn am Telefon gelogen wird, stecken se schon im Knast, ist doch praktisch!

----------

[quote="doc-bryce"]Was doch diese Sendung viel Resonanz in einem Forum haben kann. Es sorg  eine gewisse Zeit für reichlich Gesprächsstoff.
Jeder der Poster hinterlegt sein Wissen über diese Sendung.
Das ist dem Sender voll gelungen, im Gespräch zusein. Wenn alles normal gelaufen wäre und der wahrheit entsprechend gedreht wäre, hätte es mit Sicherheit nicht so eine grosse Resonanz gegeben.
quote]

Wie jetzt;? Zahlt Enrico jetzt an Pro 7 um hier für traffic zu sorgen, Nee, Admin, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

Themen: Thailand - Königreich des Lächelns. Der lächelnde Buddha, den alle Thais fast ausnahmslos verehren, das lächelnde Königspaar, das selbst in jedem Dorf von großen Plakaten auf seine Untertanen schaut, - sie prägen das Bild vom sanften Siam, wie Thailand einst genannt wurde. Doch stimmt es eigentlich noch immer, dieses Image von Anmut, Sanftmut und totaler Harmonie? Vier Wochen lang ist Christian Sterley auf Entdeckungsreise gegangen und hat genauer hingeschaut.\nSein Film beginnt an Thailands Nordgrenze bei den Chen, einem strenggläubigen Bergvolk. "Kristallsöhne" nennen sie ehrerbietig ihre Jungen, die sich dem Mönchsorden von Chiang Mai anschließen. In einer prachtvollen Zeremonie im Tempel Wat Pa Pao werden sie in den Orden aufgenommen.\nEin paar Autostunden weiter, im Grenzgebiet zu Laos und Burma: das Goldene Dreieck, Zentrum einer anderen Form von Weltflucht. Es ist Asiens Drogenküche für den gefährlichen Stoff, aus dem die falschen Träume sind. Die Opium-Bauern gehen mit der Zeit: statt Heroin zu produzieren, handeln sie heute vor allem mit Amphetaminen aus Burma. Das Geschäft mit den bunten Pillen floriert. Bei vielen Thais sind sie inzwischen Volksdroge Nummer eins, sie sind süchtig nach dem schnellen Kick.\nDen liefert auch Muay Thai, das Kickboxen. Und das ist alles andere als eine sanfte Umgangsform. "Geht in die Armenviertel, da seht ihr, wie hart das wirklich ist", hört man überall. Die brutale Mischung von Schlagen und Treten ist der Nationalsport der Thais. Für viele Jungen ist diese Form, sich durchzuschlagen, ein Weg aus der Armut. Schon mit acht beginnt das Training: jahrelang, tagaus - tagein. Im Boxstall "Kingstar" irgendwo im armen Osten des Landes bereitet sich Ady auf seinen nächsten Fight vor. Noch träumt der 16-Jährige nur vom Titelkampf im Lumpini-Stadion in Bangkok.

----------


## schiene

Zum Thema gibts hier noch was zu lesen.

http://www.welt.de/fernsehen/article110 ... ustig.html

----------


## Joseph

Hallo Schiene: ich hatte fünf Minuten vor Beginn der Sendung noch Deinen Post gelesen und dann die Sendung gesehen. Sie war für mich sehr interessant, und ich habe wieder Neues gelernt.

Besonders gefallen hat mir die Darstellung der Goldgewinnung. Ich hatte nur gehört, dass es so etwas in Thailand gibt, aber noch nie gesehen!

Was ich (auf meiner vorhergehenden Reise) mal gesehen hab, ist, wie Frauen in einem Fluss bei Ranong stehen und Zinn suchen. Die Bilder gleichen sich sehr. Und merkwürdigerweise verdienen sowohl die Goldsuchen als auch die Zinnsucher nur ca. 300 Baht pro Tag, mehr können sie nicht schaffen...

Hier ein Bild von  einer Zinnsucherin.

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Im Norden Thailands am Mekong gibt es noch einzelne Goldmienen.Die verschmutzung des Wassers mit Queksilber welches benutzt wird um das Gold zu binden ist nicht unerheblich.Flußdelfine und andere Fische sind verseucht und der Fischbestand dadurch sehr gefährdet.

----------


## Hua Hin

Nicht vergessen, heute der 2. Teil von "It`s my life".
21.15 Uhr Pro7
...angeblich finden sie eine verlassene Strandbar.

----------

> Nicht vergessen, heute der 2. Teil von "It`s my life".
> 21.15 Uhr Pro7
> ...angeblich finden sie eine verlassene Strandbar.


Die bekommen die bestimmt geschenkt und Mr. T. spendiert Freibier, damit ihm endlich auch der Süden gewogen ist.

Aber OK, bin gespannt, was die Sketch-Schreiber sich diesmal haben einfallen lassen. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein Existenzgründungsdarlehenvom Staat und 1-Baht-Jobber vom Arbeitsamt.

Grüße

Volker

----------

Mit geschenkt lag ich doch schon gar nicht so schlecht, ein ganzer Strand mit Gebäuden und Restaurant für 2.500 TBH Jahresmiete ist ja fast geschenkt!

----------

Die Märchenstunde ist zu Ende, toll wie einfach das alles ist, glaube ich fliege morgen und such mir auch ne Strandbar mit nettem Thai-Nachbarn, der mir alles in Kommision leiht!

Grüße


Volker

----------

In diesem Moment Thai/F/D Film in 3 SAT!

----------

Mal ne Frage zu diesen Barbesitzern auf Phangan oder wo auch immer das war. Die müssten doch ausfindig zu machen sein vor Ort oder ?

Ich finde es nur seltsam, dass in keinem einzigen Forum da was kommt. 

Man könnte fast meinen die Bar gab's nur für eine Nacht.

----------

...aber nen lustigen Blog hab ich dazu gefunden:

kuckste hier

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Mal ne Frage zu diesen Barbesitzern auf Phangan oder wo auch immer das war. Die müssten doch ausfindig zu machen sein vor Ort oder ?
> 
> Ich finde es nur seltsam, dass in keinem einzigen Forum da was kommt. 
> 
> Man könnte fast meinen die Bar gab's nur für eine Nacht.


Wo genau die Bar sich befand kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber hier sind sie die erste Nacht abgestiegen. Und ich glaube das war auch der nette Hotelmanager der die drei bei der "Eröffnungsparty" unterstützt hat.

Gruß Daniel

----------

Für dieses Ressort hat sich die Mithilfe also schon gelohnt. Oder hat das vor der Sendung schon jemand gekannt ? Auch der Franzose dürfte wohl in Zukunft ein wenig mehr Deutsche zum rumkuttern haben. Ob die Deutsche mit ihrem noblen Ressort auf Samui vielelicht sogar Scheinchen hingeblättert hat für die PR in der Heimat ? ......bei null Vorbereitung, haben die gerade von der nen Artikel dann vor Ort zur Hand. Ich glaub ja an Zufälle ........

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Ob die Deutsche mit ihrem noblen Ressort auf Samui vielelicht sogar Scheinchen hingeblättert hat für die PR in der Heimat ?


Glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Aber wer weiß....
Die PR-Geile Deutsche steht doch fast regelmäßig in den kostenlosen "Samui" Blättern, habe ich zumindest schon mehrfach gesehen. Und Pro7 war auch nicht das erste Mal bei ihr. Die wird schon ihre Kontakte zu dieversen Boulevard-Redaktionen haben. Du weißt doch ein eine Hand wäscht die Andere...
Zufall war das mit Sicherheit nicht!

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Daniel Sun

Kaum ist die Pro7 Sendung gelaufen, scheint es schon Nachamer zu geben. Wenn auch aus einem etwas anderem Anlaß....

_Wirte wollen es jetzt ganz genau wissen

Ein Gläschen mit Freunden, angeregte Gespräche und dazu eine gemütliche Zigarette. Ein Bild aus besseren Tagen – zumindest für die Wirte. Durch das Rauchverbot fühlen sich allerdings viele Gastronomen in ihrer Existenz bedroht und wollen nun klagen. Foto: dpa
Ein Gläschen mit Freunden, angeregte Gespräche und dazu eine gemütliche Zigarette. Ein Bild aus besseren Tagen – zumindest für die Wirte. Durch das Rauchverbot fühlen sich allerdings viele Gastronomen in ihrer Existenz bedroht und wollen nun klagen. Foto: dpa

Von Stefan Hagen

Mannheim. "Es geht schlicht und einfach um meine Existenz". Für Wolfgang Stengel, Wirt der Kneipe "Catweazle" in Mannheim-Neckarau, hat sich das Leben seit dem 1. August dramatisch verändert. Er schläft schlecht, macht sich Gedanken und weiß nicht mehr so recht, wie es eigentlich weitergehen soll. Der 56-Jährige sieht sich als Opfer des gesetzlichen Rauchverbots.

Seit "diesem Katastrophentag" werde an seiner Theke nicht mehr über Frauen und Fußball, sondern nur noch über diese "Frechheit" geredet. Dazu 
bleiben die Gäste aus. "Unser Umsatz ist um 30 Prozent zurückgegangen", nennt er gegenüber der RNZ alarmierende Zahlen. "Wenn das Gesetz so bestehen bleibt, müssen wir unsere Kneipe wohl dichtmachen".

Von Wut über Verzweiflung bis hin zu wilder Entschlossenheit – Stengel durchlebt seit Wochen ein Wechselbad der Gefühle. Jetzt geht er aufs Ganze: Mit zahlreichen Mitstreitern – nicht nur aus dem Gastronomiebereich – will er gerichtlich gegen das Gesetz vorgehen. Eine Sammelklage gegen das Land Baden-Württemberg wegen Verstoßes gegen das Grundgesetz wird vorbereitet, Kontakte zu einem erfahrenen Anwalt aus Frankfurt wurden bereits geknüpft. "Und der kennt sich besonders mit Verfassungsklagen aus", betont Stengel.

Die Idee mit der Sammelklage sei ihm in einer schlaflosen Nacht gekommen. "Kurz darauf habe ich an einer Homepage gebastelt" (http://www.sammelklage-rauchverbot.de), erinnert er sich. Dann habe er "zahllose" Kollegen per e-mail kontaktiert, sein Vorhaben beschrieben und um Unterstützung gebeten – schließlich kostet der Rechtsweg eine Menge Geld.

"Für Gutachten und Anwaltskosten", schätzt Stengel, "werden wohl 20 000 Euro fällig". Ein Betrag, den er natürlich nicht so einfach aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann. Aber die Unterstützung von bislang rund 80 Kneipen aus Mannheim, Heidelberg, Ludwigshafen, Stuttgart, Kehl und vielen weiteren Städten des Landes wird wohl dafür sorgen, dass die Summe zusammenkommt.

So liegen derzeit Zusagen über annähernd 10 000 Euro vor. Bisher sei allerdings noch kein Geld geflossen, kontert Stengel Veruntreuungsvorwürfe, die seit einiger Zeit im Internet kursieren. In den nächsten Tagen werde man ein Treuhandkonto eröffnen und diesen Gerüchten damit das Wasser abgraben. Sollte mehr Geld als benötigt eingehen, werde man den Rest für leukämiekranke Kinder spenden.

Der Klage sieht Stengel optimistisch entgegen. "Natürlich rechnen wir uns Chancen aus", sagt er. Schließlich werde durch das Rauchverbot in die unternehmerische Entscheidungsfreiheit eingegriffen, der Wettbewerb verzerrt und viele Existenzen bedroht. "Außerdem entmündigt das Gesetz die Bürger, denn eine Gaststätte ist ein privates und kein öffentliches Gebäude", sagt Stengel. Und jeder Mensch könne schließlich selbst entscheiden, ob er in ein Raucherlokal gehen will oder nicht. "Wir werden das Gesetz nicht kippen", zeigt er sich realistisch. "Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung wäre allerdings schon, wenn man Raucherkneipen deklarieren könnte", hat er ein Minimalziel vor Augen.

Auch für den Fall, dass es zu keiner Klage kommt oder dass die Klage scheitert, hat Wolfgang Stengel vorgebaut. "Dann wandern wir eben nach Thailand aus und machen am Strand von Phuket eine Kneipe auf". Und dort darf dann garantiert geraucht werden ..._ 

Quelle

Wollte jetzt keine Diskussion über das Rauchverbot entfachen, ist nur als kleine Anekdote zum Thema Auswanderen!

Gruß Daniel
Gruß Daniel

----------

Über dieses Pro 7 Machwerk lohnt wohl keine weitere Diskussion, das Ding übertrifft doch locker die Stories vom Lügenbaron "von Münchhausen"!

Vielleicht schau ich im November mal in dem Ressort vorbei, wenn der Manager so freundlich ist, kann ich da bestimmt für lau wohnen oder erst dann zahlen, wenn ich mal wieder Geld habe.

Grüße

Volker

----------



----------

Regendicht .....so so   :cool:

----------

Warum, biste schon nass geworden dort?

----------


## schiene

in den Hallen des neuen Airports läuft das Wasser aus allen Dächern wenns regnet.

----------

dragon

ich hab nun hier 30 Minuten die Suchfunktion schwitzen lassen - hab den thread leider nimmer gefunden. Ich hatte 10 Tage nach der Eröffnung Fotos gemacht, wo man schon da sieht wie es überall reintropft.

----------


## guenny

Ich habe den PRO 7 Beitrag als Märchen und total gefaked abgehakt. Wer an soviel Zufälle glaubt, .....
ich nicht.

----------

> dragon
> 
> ich hab nun hier 30 Minuten die Suchfunktion schwitzen lassen - hab den thread leider nimmer gefunden. Ich hatte 10 Tage nach der Eröffnung Fotos gemacht, wo man schon da sieht wie es überall reintropft.


Glaube ich dir auch so, soory, dass du wegen mir zu viel Arbeit hattest  ::

----------

Märchenstunde läuft schon wieder, die wiederholen den Schwachsinn sogar noch mal! Ist jetzt heute, 0:48 Uhr

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Ich hatte 10 Tage nach der Eröffnung Fotos gemacht, wo man schon da sieht wie es überall reintropft.


Oder hatten die, die Sprinkleranlage zum testen mal laufen lassen....   ::

----------

> Ich hatte 10 Tage nach der Eröffnung Fotos gemacht, wo man schon da sieht wie es überall reintropft.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Oder hatten die, die Sprinkleranlage zum testen mal laufen lassen....


Wieso, hat es gebrannt? Habe ich gar nichts drüber gelesen!  ::

----------

brand33, 05.07.2007 09:38        Antworten zum Profil
Alle Beiträge  so leute werde jetzt das ganze auflösen!!!!

komme gerade aus thailand 1 woche bangkok und 2 wochen samui und koh phangan.......

habe mir die mühe gemacht auf koh phangan ein moped  für 150baht zu leihen und zu dieser bar zu fahren!!! es war wirklich ein abenteuer durch den dschungel über die berge bis hin zur saddet bucht und dann zu fuß weiter zur bar!!!!


und was muß ich sehen ???!!!!!!
ein FAKE die bucht ist wunderschön die bar gibt es auch jedoch ist alles verlassen!!!! das einzige was wir gefunden haben sind stapelweise zettel von einer opening party am 17.03.07.  ...... es ist alles weg küche einrichtung etc.....
denke mal diese bar gab es genau einen tag lang!!! für die sendung...

desweiteren wird diese kleine bucht nieeeee jemand anfahren um dort zu essen oder zu trinken!!!!.....

bei interesse habe einige beweißbilder gemacht!!!!

traurig traurig pro7

eine stellungnahme wäre an dieser stelle angebracht!!!!

war auch ein wenig geschockt!!!
selbst der müll lag noch überall von der EINEN feier überall rum!!
echt schwach von pro7

stellungnahme wohl auch fehlanzeige


ps. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich  diese folge nochmal sehen kann?!




danke und gruß  




Quelle

----------


## Daniel Sun

Danke für den Link Phommel.
Schade das die Links zu den Bildern nicht mehr funzt....hätte ich ja gerne noch gesehen.

Gruß Daniel

----------

Ja, die Bilder hätte ich auch gerne gesehen, aber der Beitrag beweist ja, das sich hier niemand getäuscht hat.

Ist nur schade, dass so etwas ungestraft gesendet werden darf und bei einigen, vollkommen unberechtigte Hoffungen geschürrt werden!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Die Bilder funzen doch,
hier sogar die Einladung. :aetsch:

----------


## Hua Hin

Sonntag geht`s weiter

Mein neues Leben - XXL
"Neuanfang in der Fremde"

 Themen: Traumziel Thailand. Thailand - Urlaubsziel für Millionen Deutsche und Land der Träume für viele Auswanderer. Eine deutsch-thailändische Familie macht sich diesen Traum im Norden des Landes wahr und errichtet dort ein Hotelressort. Ein junges Paar steht noch am Anfang und wandert ohne Job in der Tasche aus. Auf der Urlauberinsel Koh Samui hat eine Familie aus Leverkusen seit drei Jahren ihr neues Zuhause - aber mit dem Geldverdienen gibt es noch immer Probleme.  

*Mein neues Leben - XXL - Neuanfang in der Fremde, D 2007 Sonntag, 26.08.2007 
Beginn: 20.15 Uhr Ende: 22.25 Uhr Länge: 130 Min. 
*VPS: 20.15

----------

Danke...dat werd ich mir nun auch mal reinziehen.

----------

Ich werd mir das auch antun, vielleicht ist es ja diesmal etwas realistischer?!

----------


## Hua Hin

Hat denn keiner die Einladung auf der letzten Seite gesehen?

----------

Doch hab ich gesehen, aber was soll man dazu kommentieren? Ausser, Pro 7 hat alles gezahlt, deshalb ist überahupt jemand da erschienen! Denn auf free pasta wartet doch jeder in Thailand und die Drinks hatte ja sowieso der freundliche Holtelmanager zur Verfügung gestellt!

Jeder, der in Thailand was verleiht, weiß, dass er es niemals wieder bekommt!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Enrico

Macht bitte für jeden Programtip nen eigenen Thread mit Sender, Datum, Uhrzeit.

So wirds nicht so ein durcheinander

----------

OK!

----------


## Enrico

Schienes Beitrag nun zerpflüggt, so wie ich es mit vorstelle. Jede Sendung eigener Thread! Kann man hinterher besser drüber labern.

----------

Es gibt neue Links zu der Strandbar:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3r40-1-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3r40-2-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3r40-3-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3r40-4-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3r40-5-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3r40-6-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3r40-7-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3r40-8-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3r40-9-jpg.html

----------

Danke, für die Fotos, ist doch nen schönes, einsames Plätzchen! :?:

----------


## Erich

Scheint ja ne echte Goldgrube zu sein  ::

----------

> Sonntag geht`s weiter
> 
> Mein neues Leben - XXL
> "Neuanfang in der Fremde"
> 
>  Themen: Traumziel Thailand. Thailand - Urlaubsziel für Millionen Deutsche und Land der Träume für viele Auswanderer. Eine deutsch-thailändische Familie macht sich diesen Traum im Norden des Landes wahr und errichtet dort ein Hotelressort. Ein junges Paar steht noch am Anfang und wandert ohne Job in der Tasche aus. Auf der Urlauberinsel Koh Samui hat eine Familie aus Leverkusen seit drei Jahren ihr neues Zuhause - aber mit dem Geldverdienen gibt es noch immer Probleme.  
> 
> *Mein neues Leben - XXL - Neuanfang in der Fremde, D 2007 Sonntag, 26.08.2007 
> Beginn: 20.15 Uhr Ende: 22.25 Uhr Länge: 130 Min. 
> *VPS: 20.15


Und, gibt ja gar keine Beifallsstürme und auch sonst keine Äusserung, aber ist es wohl auch nicht wert. Obwohl ich schon bemerkenswert fand das tatsächlich die zwei Hotelfuzzies wieder nach D zurück sind!

----------

Die waren aus Salzburg.

Was soll man dazu sagen ?

Ein junges volldeppertes Paar.
Eine arme Sau auf Samui auf den Spuren von Tim Taylor

Und einen unverwüsstlichen Wirtschaftsprüfer, der sein Eigenheim in D verscherbelt um in einer Bambushütte auf Schlamm zu leben.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Der beste Spruch war noch am Anfang, als der Tim Taylor seiner Frau sagte, ich brauche mal ne Latte. Die Antwort, hehe, ich auch!   ::  

Interessant fand ich aber, das es eine Deutsche Schule in Chiang Mai gibt. Hatte ich noch gar nicht gewußt.


Gruß Daniel

----------


## guenny

Phommel,
deine Einschätzungen sind schon gut:
Zu 1 absolut d'accors,
zu 2 arme Sau? doofe Sau, Mensch der Kerl war in D angeblich Bauunternehmer und lässt sich so billig über'n Tisch ziehen?
zu 3 ja das hat schon was, der Typ war doch gut drauf; Hat geschnallt, dass es ohne permanente Präsenz von Aufpassern nicht geht. Dass er allerdings 3 Monate in der Bambushüte wohnen will, würde ihn gerne nach drei Wochen mal wieder sehn  :: 
Meine Frau hat allerdings schon ein bischen der Neid gepackt, weniger wegen der Bambushütte als vielmehr die Tatsache wieder lange in LOS leben zu können.

----------


## Hua Hin

Sorry, habe mir jetzt erst die Sendung auf Video reingezogen.
War alles eh zusammen geschnitten, weil das das Vergnügen mit dem Bauunternehmer in Chang Mai hatte ich schon.
Ich frage mich nur ernsthaft, was diese Menschen in diesem Alter noch  bewegt, sich auf solche abenteuerliche Touren zu bewegen.
Der gute Mensch ist  weit über 50 Jahre alt, hat ne Thaifrau mit Kind und ist angeblich mehrere 100000 € stark und steht kurz vor der Rente?
Mann, da geb ich doch mir nur noch nen Thaistrand und fertig und lass`den ganzen Stress.

Oder sehe ich das irgendwie falsch? :smt109 

Gruss Alex

----------

Alex
Sein Tilak wird wohl sanften Druck auf ihn ausgeübt haben.....

----------


## Daniel Sun

Es gibt aber auch Leute, die immer irgendeine Art von Geschäftigkeit brauchen. Die können oder wollen einfach die Füße nicht stillhalten, egal wie alt.

Aber ich denke auch, Tirak wird wohl nen kleinen Schubs in die "richtige" Richtung gegeben haben.

----------

Naja Daniel....der Mann war in Deutschland Wirtschaftsprüfer.

Okay es besteht noch die Möglichkeit, dass es für den Scheissegal ist auch mal Kohle zu verbraten.

Aber 'ne Goldgrube wird das Teil wohl nie im Leben.


Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich auch: Weshalb da Millionen von bt inverstieren, wenn man davon nen ruhiges leben und sienem Hobby fröhnen könnte. Die Mia plus die Brut absichern geht ja auch anders als mit Gastgewerbe.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Phommel, ich meinte damit nicht das es auf diesen Typen zutrifft. Aber es gibt halt Menschen, die immer eine Aufgabe brauchen und ein Business betreiben müssen.

Ich kann es auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was diesen Mann, dazu bewegt hat, irgendwo im Irgendwo ein solches Projekt zu beginnen. Daher auch meine Vermutung, mia phuut waan waan.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie weit die Sache voran geschritten ist bzw. ob es je einen Eröffnung gab.

----------


## Hua Hin

Nachtrag: von Nathalie Gütermann im "Der Farang"

Egal ob klein oder gross – fast jeder Mensch hat einen Traum, den er sich im Laufe seines Lebens erfüllen möchte. Der deutsche TV-Sender Pro 7 hilft neuerdings dabei und zeigt in seiner Doku-Soap “Lebe Deinen Traum! Jetzt wird alles anders” Menschen, die alles versuchen, um ihrem Ziel näher zu kommen. Warum ich Ihnen das erzähle? Eine der letzten Sendungen wurde auf Koh Samui sowie Koh Phangan gedreht und vor zwei Wochen ausgestrahlt. Dabei ging es um folgende Geschichte: 

Heinrich (25) - Spitzname ‘Cube’ - möchte in Thailand eine Strandbar eröffnen. Es gelingt ihm, Helen (26) und Christoph (22) mit seinem Enthusiasmus anzustecken. Die drei kündigen ihre Jobs und machen sich mit 10.000 Euro in der Tasche auf den Weg - ziemlich naiv, wie sich herausstellt. Die ersten Tage werden zu einer Zerreissprobe für die Freundschaft. Zunächst landet das Trio auf Koh Samui, unter anderem auch bei mir im Art Palace. Sie hätten gehört, erklären sie mir, dass ich hier lebe und mir mit meinem Gästehaus auch einen Traum erfüllt habe. Das stimmt, und selbstverständlich versuche ich zu helfen, ihnen die Schönheiten Samuis zu zeigen und ein paar Kontakte zu vermitteln. Tage später schaffen sie es schliesslich, eine romantische Strandbar auf Koh Phangan ausfindig zu machen, diese zu mieten und zu renovieren. Als am Eröffnungstag zahlreiche Gäste kommen, scheint das Glück perfekt. 

Wer die Sendung gesehen hat, die mittlerweile auch unter dem Titel „It’s my life“ mehrfach wiederholt wurde, hat sicherlich Lust, diese idyllische Strandbar auf Samuis Schwesterinsel zu finden. Machen Sie sich jedoch keine Mühe, denn in der Zwischenzeit hat sie leider wieder zugemacht, und die Freunde leben wieder in Deutschland. Schade, der Traum vom Glück in der Ferne ist für die drei Rucksack-Touristen geplatzt, aber die Erinnerung an herrlich abenteuerliche Wochen in Thailand kann ihnen keiner mehr nehmen…. 

Schliesslich bat mich das Kamera-Team, ihnen noch ein paar Geheim-Tipps zu verraten. Mir fiel spontan nur ein Platz ein: Koh Tan, eine winzige Insel im Süden, nur 20 Minuten von Samui entfernt. Sie ist bis heute die einzige strassen-, auto-, und hundefreie Insel Thailands und wird deshalb auch „Greenpeace Island“ genannt. Nur wenige kennen sie, und nur wenige Ausflugs-Schiffe gehen dort vor Anker. Ich empfehle meinen Gästen grundsätzlich, abseits von Touristen-Pfaden zu wandeln und mit den traditionellen und farbenfrohen Fischerbooten überzusetzen. Und so war es auch diesmal. Ich mietete für die gesamte Film-Crew ein „Longtail Boat“ bei Thong Krut, und der Spass begann: Schwimmen, Schnorcheln, Sonne tanken und schliesslich in einer winzigen Strandhütte fangfrischen Fisch und eisgekühltes Bier unter Kokospalmen geniessen. Die Kameras waren längst weggelegt, und jeder von uns genoss auf seine eigene Weise die Abgeschiedenheit, die Ruhe und Überschaubarkeit der kleinen Insel, weitab von den Techno-Feten, Partystränden und dem Touristen-Trubel auf Koh Samui.

----------

Klingt irgendwie nach Schadensbegrenzung......

----------


## Robert

Starker Tobak, nachdem die Strandbar ja offensichtlich nur am Eröffnungstag aufhatte...

----------

Hallo liebe Zuschauer von "It's My Life" ...
... wir freuen uns über die rege Diskussion und das Interesse an unseren drei Thailand-Auswanderern, die eine Strandbar gründen wollten. Vereinzelt haben wir gelesen, dass die Authentizität des Falles und der Protagonisten von Zuschauern angezweifelt wurden. Dazu wollen wir gerne unmissverständlich klarstellen, dass It´s my Life ausschließlich über wahre Situationen und echte Protagonisten berichtet – Glaubwürdigkeit ist für unsere Sendung da A und O, auf journalistische Sorgfalt legen wir allerhöchsten Wert. Uns liegt folgende Stellungnahme des Produzenten "Stampfwerk" in Hamburg vor, die wir Ihnen nicht vorenthalten möchten:

Letztes Jahr hat unser Geschäftsführer in Wien Heinrich (Cube) auf einen Kaffee getroffen. Die beiden kennen sich von einer früheren Talkssendung. Heinrich erzählte, dass es sein Traum ist, in Thailand eine Bar zu eröffnen. Daraufhin fragte ihn Herr Stampf, ob wir das mit der Kamera begleiten dürfen. Heinrich sprach sich mit seinen Freunden ab und stimmte zu.

Durch die Dreharbeiten, die man in Thailand hochoffiziell anmelden muss, haben die Drei - wie auch unser Team - eine Arbeitserlaubnis bekommen. Die Dreharbeiten haben sich, wie Sie vielleicht noch wissen, etwas verschoben, weil Cube und Co Probleme hatten Geld aufzutreiben, jedenfalls haben alle ihre fixen Anstellungen und Arbeitsverträge gekündigt, um ihren Traum von der Bar in Thailand wahr zu machen. Christoph war Koch in einem Spitzenrestaurant, Heinrich war u.a. Barmann und Begleiterin Helen arbeitete in einer Werbeagentur. Ich denken, das hätten sie sicherlich nicht getan, wenn nicht eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit hinter ihrem Ziel steckt. 

In der Dokumentation sehen wir auch einen Teil ihrer Reise und die Restaurierung Bar. Unsere Dreharbeiten haben mit der Eröffnung der Bar geendet. Die Thailänder waren während unserer Arbeiten sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich. Als das Fernsehteam dann weg war, sollen die Thailänder plötzlich gar nicht mehr so lieb gewesen sein. Laut Informationen von Cube und Christoph wurde ihnen abwechselnd das Wasser und der Strom von dem Manager abgedreht, zudem bekam Christoph Heimweh. 

Ich bestätige hiermit, dass es sich um keine bezahlten Schauspieler handelt ... um authentische Fälle, also um Menschen mit einem Traum, die wir journalistisch sorgfältig begleitet haben.

Ich hoffe, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen gedient zu haben und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Susanne Stampf-Sedlitzky 
Head of TV / Film 


QUELLE

----------

....man beachte das zeitweilige, herausragende Deutsch. Ob das wohl die Azubi-Biene verfassen musste ?

Naja zumindest bestättigt dies meine Aussage wie die Aussteiger wohl durch die Drehbewilligung zur Arbeitserlaubnis gekommen sind.

Ist es nicht lustig wie nun fast gleichzeitig Beschwichtigungen und Erklärungen auftauchen ?  Fast zeitgleich Pro7 und ein deutschsprachiges Blättchen mit Sitz in Pattaya...........

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich frage mich, ob die sich eigentlich selbst noch über den Weg trauen?

----------


## Hua Hin

Na ja, für Einschaltquoten macht man heutzutage fast alles.
Aber was mich mal interessieren würde, die drei haben doch ausser der fernsehgeförderten workpermit, der gestellt zufälligen Beziehung zu Frau Gütermann und dem netten Franzosen keine Vorteile gehabt.
Also ich hätte da, bevor ich mich im öffentlichen Fernsehen mit meinen Freunden zoffe, erstmal richtig Kohle verlangt.
Der Sender erreicht da locker mal 5 Millionen Zuschauer und sie selber müssen sich dann von angeblich vordergründig fernsehwilligen Thais noch Waren auf Kredit kaufen. Das Geld hätte ja auch erst vertraglich in 12 Monaten fällig werden können, um der Sache nicht die nötige Realität nicht zu verleiten.

----------

Alex - eine solche Arbeitserlaubnis ist nur solange gültig wie die Dreharbeiten  dauern bzw. bewilligt wurden.

Also erübrigt sich jede weitere Frage, was angesagt war nach der letzten Klappe.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Laß mal Alex, die drei werden schon ihr Schmankerl von der Produktionsfirma bekommen haben. Alles andere wäre einfach nur lächerlich...

----------


## Hua Hin

Na ja Phommel, 
dann wäre es wirklich das worst case szenario.
Unter dieser Vorraussetzung wäre das Abenteuer schon von Europa aus gesehen auf 1-2-3 Tage begrenzt gewesen.
Auf gut Deutsch, mehr wie ein bitterböses Schauspiel.

Gruss Alex

----------

Alex, 

wenn eine Weltmacht schon mit der Realität spielt um "Beweise" dem Volk vorzulegen, damit dieses sie auf ihrem Weg zum Reichtum unterstützen tut - was meinste wie es an so ner ollen Produktionsfirma am Arsch vorbei geht der Realität ein wenig nachzuhelfen damit es sich besser verkauft ?

Das einzig Reale an diesem Bericht war der Deutsche ganz zu begin in Bangkok in seinem Restaurant. Der machte gleich mal klar, was Sache ist. Vermutlich der Einzige, der an dieser Produktion nicht mitverdient hat.............

----------

Mal ganz ehrlich, wer, ausser "Vorbelasteten" schaut sich diesen Quatsch überhaupt an? Habe in meinem "normalen" Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis, niemand gefunden, der die Sendung gesehen hat.

Grüße

Volker

----------

in zwar "vorbelastet", habs trotzdem nicht gesehen und auch nicht das Gefühl, was versäumt zu haben.

René

----------

> in zwar "vorbelastet", habs trotzdem nicht gesehen und auch nicht das Gefühl, was versäumt zu haben.
> 
> René


Hast du wirklich nicht!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Und was ist dann sehenswert ?

----------

> Und was ist dann sehenswert ?


Fotos von phommel!  :cool:

----------

Nö ....Fotos mit super erklärenden Texten von Joseph   :Wink:

----------

Die auch!

Grüße

Volker

----------

